# Apple iOS 4.2 Released



## renaultf1 (Sep 16, 2010)

As an FYI...

For those folks who've been having issues with their iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch in their BMW, Apple released iOS 4.2 today.

I have no idea if it will fix the problems (or make more), but I know I'll be trying it tonight when I get home. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ViperSSD (Jul 16, 2005)

I just upgraded my phone and now it says charging not supported by this accessory when I plug it into the usb on my e92! Anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## renaultf1 (Sep 16, 2010)

ViperSSD said:


> I just upgraded my phone and now it says charging not supported by this accessory when I plug it into the usb on my e92! Anyone else seeing this issue?


I updated last night and it has fixed the skipping problem I was having and I have no connection/charging issues on my 2011 e91 w/combox and w/out idrive. I'm extremely happy with the upgrade!

I see you have a 2011 - do you have idrive and is it a September/later build w/the combox? Just curious.


----------



## ViperSSD (Jul 16, 2005)

My 2011 was an October build so I have combox, but I also have iDrive. I think I'll try resetting it my iphone and then trying it again, maybe even try a different usb cable.


----------



## renaultf1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Post back to say how you made out as I'm curious...were you just using your regular cable that came with your phone?


----------



## ViperSSD (Jul 16, 2005)

I was using a third party cable (wanted a black cable for inside the car). Switched to OEM and it works fine, guess I'm stuck with old dirty white cable that came with the phone.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*iPad now connects w/4.2*



renaultf1 said:


> As an FYI...
> 
> For those folks who've been having issues with their iPhone, iPad, or iPod touch in their BMW, Apple released iOS 4.2 today.
> 
> I have no idea if it will fix the problems (or make more), but I know I'll be trying it tonight when I get home. Fingers crossed...


I have a 335d with nav and an i Phone/i Pod adapter. My iPad did not work with 3.2 but works perfectly with 4.2. :thumbup:
I now have an extender cord on order.


----------

